# Time of year for timesharing



## Finntastic (May 22, 2016)

Enjoying a beautiful Victoria Day week end out at camp with incredible weather considering we woke up to a sprinkling of snow last Sunday.  So I still like to check out tug daily, but timesharing takes a back seat from my thoughts (kinda) during our brief summers. For the time being I will only use our tine share during winter and mostly school breaks.  

My question is when do most people on TUG use their timeshares?  Do some use it year round?


----------



## DeniseM (May 22, 2016)

We timeshare year-round.  Used to love family camping when the children were little, but now we prefer all the comforts of a timeshare.


----------



## Finntastic (May 22, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> We timeshare year-round.  Used to love family camping when the children were little, but now we prefer all the comforts of a timeshare.



I can relate to this. We own a cottage so we do have comforts but also a never ending amount of work!  Sand and sun make staining the deck a never ending job. It's not a vacation like at a timeshare.  

In 2017 I want to do a summer vacation to Branson.  But for now I do have an incredible view from my deck at camp when I am not doing chores!:rofl:


----------



## DeniseM (May 22, 2016)

It is just a terminology thing, but I would call what you own a cottage or cabin, rather than a "camp" - I thought you were actually camping.  We also have a vacation home, and we use it year round, as well.  However, I agree - there are always chores to do at a vacation home.


----------



## Finntastic (May 22, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> It is just a terminology thing, but I would call what you own a cottage or cabin, rather than a "camp" - I thought you were actually camping.  We also have a vacation home, and we use it year round, as well.  However, I agree - there are always chores to do at a vacation home.



Yes, this is true. In Northern ontario we refer to cottages as camps. Not so in other parts of ontario. Our friends from michigan refer to their "camps" as cabins.


----------



## jackio (May 22, 2016)

We are tied to the school schedule, so we only timeshare during school vacations. I try to book a timeshare for the spring break, one week in the summer, and the week of the Jewish holidays in September or October.


----------



## DaveNV (May 22, 2016)

We travel to our Hawaii oceanfront timeshare during Spring and early Fall, saving our amazing Pacific Northwest Summers to enjoy at home.  My spouse's work doesn't allow travel from Thanksgiving until after New Year's Day.  So we plan well ahead, to make the most of our time away.  

Dave


----------



## slip (May 22, 2016)

We usually go to Kauai in the fall or winter but we're in Florida now at the Pal Beach Resort visiting DD. We also go to Las Vegas at DS's timeshare during different times of the year. I have a hard time stating in hotels for more than a couple of days now.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 23, 2016)

We timeshare in the summers in Northern New England (both our home resorts), but we also own an off-season floating week (Vermont) that is assigned by the resort and varies year to year- so we also use that one at our home resort, which is either in the spring or fall. This year it is the first week of June.

In addition, we usually rent a timeshare unit for a few days in New Hampshire for XMAS since our only child lives there.

And- we have rented a winter week at our home resort just for a change of pace to see what it was like with all the winter activities. Did the same this past XMAS for something different.

Living in the Hudson Valley, NY, our home is in the woods on a lot of land. People actually vacation up here and come up on weekends from NYC. So, we already live in a really nice "camp"


----------



## JohnPaul (May 24, 2016)

*We Timeshare Whenever Possible*

We have historically used our timeshares heavily during ski season but have always squeezed in time throughout the year.

Now that we are both retired we are maxing out the timeshares.  We spent all of February in TS skiing Utah and Colorado.  We spent 4 days in April in SF.  In May we spent 5 days in the PH at VI Tahoe.  Mid June to Mid July is a month of TS throughout Washington and Oregon.  August is 12 days TS in NYC.  Early November is 2 weeks in a great TS cabin in Central Oregon.  January to March 2017 is all skiing TS in Colorado, Utah and Tahoe.

We own in multiple systems and it has been very easy to pull pieces from each to fill in everything we want.


----------



## VegasBella (May 24, 2016)

Finntastic said:


> My question is when do most people on TUG use their timeshares?  Do some use it year round?



Our son is young and in school so we travel mostly during school breaks. But we do take a week out during the school year also.

Also, we live in the Vegas area and weather is nice during the school year. We usually want to escape the heat of Summer so that's when we leave for the longest periods of time.


----------



## Finntastic (May 24, 2016)

VegasBella said:


> Our son is young and in school so we travel mostly during school breaks. But we do take a week out during the school year also.
> 
> Also, we live in the Vegas area and weather is nice during the school year. We usually want to escape the heat of Summer so that's when we leave for the longest periods of time.



We always want to escape our cold, dark winter so we like to get away somewhere without snow in feb/march.  We still have one school age child, one is an Kidult(works full time, lives at home) and one heading to university in september.  

While we do have a cottage it is not the same as taking a vacation and i would like to start doing a week of TS starting next summer. When we retire i want to travel more and not only in winter. 

Iam an accidental timeshare owner(lost my resolve at a presentation!!) but it is opening my eyes to places i may never though of visiting.


----------



## missyrcrews (May 24, 2016)

Finntastic said:


> We always want to escape our cold, dark winter so we like to get away somewhere without snow in feb/march.  We still have one school age child, one is an Kidult(works full time, lives at home) and one heading to university in september.
> 
> While we do have a cottage it is not the same as taking a vacation and i would like to start doing a week of TS starting next summer. When we retire i want to travel more and not only in winter.
> 
> Iam an accidental timeshare owner(lost my resolve at a presentation!!) but it is opening my eyes to places i may never though of visiting.



I love that term...Kidult.    I may soon have one of those myself!  

We have a timeshare week at our home resort in each season.  Eventually, we won't trade them, and will just stay there.  But for now...we always use the summer one there.  We sometimes trade the ones in April and December, depending on the school break schedule.  (But we always trade for April and Christmas break....it's the calendar shifts that make us trade.) And right now we always trade our October week for something in summer.  We also usually pick up an extra vacation week for Feb break, and occasionally for another summer week, too.  We tend to stick within a day's drive of midcoast Maine...but we always find enough to do to keep us busy.  

Every season is beautiful...sometimes you just have to look a little harder for that beauty!


----------



## Finntastic (May 24, 2016)

Every season is beautiful...sometimes you just have to look a little harder for that beauty![/QUOTE]

This is very true and i enjoy winter as a limited time offer!  Where we live (Northern Ontario) we have the most beautiful fall colors. As i get older I am definately looking forward to more travel. There are many areas of Canada I would like to visit, but really only in the summer. some places just would have no appeal in winter!


----------



## VacationForever (May 24, 2016)

We have been time sharing a week to two weks every month of the year for the past 7 years.  We used to work while we vacationed and did that as a de-stresser.  Now that we are retired, we may actually timeshare less, but only after we get rid of some of our timeshare.


----------



## tashamen (May 25, 2016)

*Whenever possible for us too*

In addition to using our Club Intrawest (now Embarc) at least once or twice a year for less than a week, I also exchange somewhere to take a spring break week in March and a fall break in October.  Plus I've become so spoiled by timeshares that I use them when going to conferences.  

Next week - in New Orleans for a conference and staying at the Avenue Plaza.
Other upcoming trips: NYC June/July (actually staying in a hotel, but it's the Residence Inn which is almost like a ts).
August - Club Embarc Mont Tremblant.
October - Marriott Canyon Villas in Phoenix.
March 2107 - haven't requested yet but will likely go back to Orlando on an exchange, or use Club Embarc points in Sandestin.
November 2017 - Fitzpatrick Castle Holiday Homes, Ireland.

I also have two ACs from II that I need to use, one before November and the other next April.  One will definitely get used, but not so sure about the other.


----------

